# Distal Biceps Tendon Tear



## Beserker (Sep 2, 2021)

Just got the results from my MRI this afternoon

There is a complete tear of the distal biceps insertion with retraction by approximately 5.0 cm the tendon is retracted to the level of lacertus fibrosis. There is significant edema extending from the radial tuberosity to the retracted tendon and over the area of lacertus fibrosis.

Impression: Complete tear of the distal biceps with significant retraction and edema.

Looks like I’ll be having surgery soon.  Does anyone have experience in this and are willing to share some recovery tips?  Prognosis is good, usually a full recovery after 3-4 months.

That’s what I get for one arming a 20’ 16x2”  LVL stone cold.


----------



## Jin (Sep 2, 2021)

Yikes. That sucks!


----------



## tinymk (Sep 2, 2021)

Sorry my friend.


----------



## Beserker (Sep 2, 2021)

Yeah I’m slightly retarded… forget I’m not in my 20’s anymore sometimes.    

I’ll never forget that tearing sound and pop… like velcro giving way to a suction cup.


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2021)

Beserker said:


> Yeah I’m slightly retarded… forget I’m not in my 20’s anymore sometimes.
> 
> I’ll never forget that tearing sound and pop… like velcro giving way to a suction cup.


I know that sound very well. Wasn't my biceps tendon tbough. Both athletic guys who I've known that snapped theirs, they both recovered well, no issues that I'm aware of.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 2, 2021)

Ouch, reading your post gave me the ebittybejibbities.  Get well and proper therapy.  The best.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 3, 2021)

Get well soon brother.


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 3, 2021)

Best of luck with your treatment and recovery.


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 3, 2021)

Damn, that's not good, and hopefully surgery will go well but recovery gonna be a bitch.

Those engineered wood beams are f'n heavy for damn sure and it's a good idea for 2 people to "team lift" them due to their weight as they are heavier than standard lumber.


----------



## Jaydub (Sep 3, 2021)

Been down this road man. Surgery, PT, slowly building it back up. It is a long journey. Best of luck to ya


----------



## Beserker (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks all.

I’ve decided to opt for a longer wait before surgery to get the best Ortho in the area. This will push it to close to 2 weeks since the tear, but I believe it’s worth it.  

 I’ll update this thread on the regular in case anyone can find help from this in the future from my mistake.


----------



## Determined (Sep 3, 2021)

Hope you recover fast man


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 3, 2021)

Sorry to hear man, hope you heal up quick.


----------



## FitnessRichard (Sep 3, 2021)

Beserker said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I’ve decided to opt for a longer wait before surgery to get the best Ortho in the area. This will push it to close to 2 weeks since the tear, but I believe it’s worth it.
> 
> I’ll update this thread on the regular in case anyone can find help from this in the future from my mistake.


Sorry to hear man, but there are absolutely worse injuries so be blessed with that. The good news is that the surgery is very straight forward, takes about half an hour and the tendon goes back to it's original spot. It's called a distal biceps tenodesis if you wanted to look into it more. Listen to your surgeon's recommendations as far as recovery and PT, do not overdo it and think that youre superman. It's pretty rare for complications from this surgery.

I would be aware of your time though if this gets pushed back. It is definitely recommended to get this repair done ASAP (not saying it's emergent) because your body is already trying to heal right now. Often patients will have this surgery done the same week that they are seen in the office for the initial visit.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 3, 2021)

Haven't done it myself but know a couple who have had that happen in strength sports.  One in PLing and one in SM.  They made full recoveries.  I would say follow the directions / protocols / rehab to the letter and I'm sure you'll be back to lifting in no time.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 3, 2021)

Speedy recovery.

From what I've read, recovery is long but very promising in this type of injury.
You can be back in the gym and curling in less than 6 months.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 4, 2021)

Beserker said:


> Just got the results from my MRI this afternoon
> 
> There is a complete tear of the distal biceps insertion with retraction by approximately 5.0 cm the tendon is retracted to the level of lacertus fibrosis. There is significant edema extending from the radial tuberosity to the retracted tendon and over the area of lacertus fibrosis.
> 
> ...



Well I’m in same boat ,I have torn labrum ligament and torn rotator cuff due for surgery September 13 and I dread it guys I’ll be out for recovery 3-4 months but will be lifting light but nothing heavy for 2-3 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beserker (Sep 4, 2021)

Sorry to hear that man… I’ve torn my labrum before in high school and didn’t get surgery but healed it myself and went on to putting up some serious numbers.  Truth be told both of my cuffs are shot and could use a rebuild but I lift around it.  I can’t work around this though so here I go…

I plan on still working out 3-4x a week doing what I can, tricep and bicep dumbbell everything on my left arm… the right is dominant and will catch itself up when healed…


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 4, 2021)

Beserker said:


> Sorry to hear that man… I’ve torn my labrum before in high school and didn’t get surgery but healed it myself and went on to putting up some serious numbers. Truth be told both of my cuffs are shot and could use a rebuild but I lift around it. I can’t work around this though so here I go…
> 
> I plan on still working out 3-4x a week doing what I can, tricep and bicep dumbbell everything on my left arm… the right is dominant and will catch itself up when healed…



I’ve been on cortisone shots and PT the last 2 months and it hasn’t helped so I have no other choice ya know man,plus my age it’s gonna take longer to heal on its own if I don’t get anything done to it so I decided to get it fixed now and let it heal so I can continue to lift


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old builder (Sep 6, 2021)

sorry to hear about the bicep tear. best of luck on your surgery and recovery.
old builder


----------



## Beserker (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks again everyone…

Going in for surgery tomorrow, it will be 7 days after the injury to surgical procedure, so that’s a relief to get the #1 Ortho booked within a week.  He was able to pull me up on his schedule significantly.


----------



## CJ (Sep 9, 2021)

Beserker said:


> Thanks again everyone…
> 
> Going in for surgery tomorrow, it will be 7 days after the injury to surgical procedure, so that’s a relief to get the #1 Ortho booked within a week.  He was able to pull me up on his schedule significantly.


Good deal. Heal up quickly bud!


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 9, 2021)

Best of luck today. Get well soon and quick recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 9, 2021)

Beserker said:


> Thanks again everyone…
> 
> Going in for surgery tomorrow, it will be 7 days after the injury to surgical procedure, so that’s a relief to get the #1 Ortho booked within a week. He was able to pull me up on his schedule significantly.



Good luck msn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 9, 2021)

My rotator cuff is the main thing they are operating on he’s gonna detach my bicep tendon and move it so it won’t tear anymore from my labrum ligament thank goodness no long incisions just a scope surgery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 9, 2021)

Bullseye Forever said:


> My rotator cuff is the main thing they are operating on he’s gonna detach my bicep tendon and move it so it won’t tear anymore from my labrum ligament thank goodness no long incisions just a scope surgery
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ouch, I just hurt thinking ‘bout it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 9, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Ouch, I just hurt thinking ‘bout it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I know man I dread it too,i had the same thing done to my left shoulder in 2011


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 9, 2021)

Good luck man and hope it all goes well, especially with the bicep tendon in a new location.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 9, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> Good luck man and hope it all goes well, especially with the bicep tendon in a new location.



Thanks bud ! I’ll need it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beserker (Sep 16, 2021)

6 days post-op.  Doctor said all is well, surgery was a great success.  90degree brace and sling ditched in favor of a custom splint.  Couldn’t be happier, sling was killing me.

My repair is allowing me to start at a 40 degree angle, with 10 degree adjustments every week moving forward.  Doc will evaluate on 10/27 and possibly give me the ok to begin strengthening slowly.  3 basic movements for now 3x a day to begin moving things around. 

The day after surgery tickled a bit, but was manageable without meds.  I’m not taking opiates and ibuprofen, just tossed those scripts away.  I took 2 800mg ibuprofen and ditched the rest.  Why mask the pain, you want to know when something is going too far…

Funny story… doc calls me the day after surgery and asked how’s it feeling… I said why do you use the sledgehammer In surgery… he chuckled and said naw I just used a sawzall and a drill gun.  Then he says can you wiggle your fingers?  Yup.  How bout your thumb?  Yessir.  Good, I accidentally knicked that nerve…. Awww thanks doc, glad to know!


----------



## Beserker (Dec 10, 2021)

A few pics of pre-op right biceps, left for comparison.  Arms were a little over 18” before the mishap.  

Looking to be back at full strength by April, Lord willing.


----------



## Telephone (Dec 17, 2021)

Beserker said:


> Funny story… doc calls me the day after surgery and asked how’s it feeling… I said why do you use the sledgehammer In surgery… he chuckled and said naw I just used a sawzall and a drill gun.  Then he says can you wiggle your fingers?  Yup.  How bout your thumb?  Yessir.  Good, I accidentally knicked that nerve…. Awww thanks doc, glad to know!


Your ortho must really trust you... who admits they accidentally made a mistake?

I'm late to the chat, but I was there in 2012.  I can't remember how long the total recovery took, but 3-4 months sounds about right.  I don't think my repair called for PT.  Could have and I don't remember it.  

A 2x16x20 prolly weighs 120-140lbs?  That's not much weight, but those uncontrolled movements are what get you.  I tore mine bear hugging while rotating with a 250cf argon cylinder.  Total weight couldn't be more than 120lbs.  I've done that same movement a 100 times, just pulling a cylinder off a loading dock and into my truck.  That uncontrolled movement got me.

"I'll never forget that tearing sound and pop.... like velcro giving way to a suction cup."
And you will never forget that sound.  After nine years, I still remember the tearing sound and the sinking feeling afterward.  Imagine grabbing ten pieces of notebook paper and ripping in half.... that's the sound I heard.

After recovery you'll be 100%.  Since my surgery, I haven't noticed any pain or discomfort at all.  Scare healed much better than what it looks like in pic.  You wouldn't even notice if I didn't point it out.

I guess you're good to go by now.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 17, 2021)

Beserker said:


> A few pics of pre-op right biceps, left for comparison. Arms were a little over 18” before the mishap.
> 
> Looking to be back at full strength by April, Lord willing.



Wow ! Now that’s a beard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pooh6369 (Dec 17, 2021)

Ok we're showing our bi injuries..lol.
Mine was a proximal tear from the shoulder. Plus tore the rotator cuff also. Had the surgery hopefully back at the gym next month, that would be close to 3 months recovering!


----------



## BoilerPAC (Dec 26, 2021)

Really glad I found this. I completely ruptured mine on 12/3. Had surgery on 12/13. Tomorrow will be two weeks post-op. I feel really good. Had minimal pain post-op, and have no pain now. I got my splint off and sutures out on 12/22. He put me in a hinge brace and locked it at 90 degrees. He said that he keeps everyone at 90 for 4 weeks. From what I’m reading, it seems like a lot of rehab protocols (and other people’s experiences) allow for starting to work on range of motion between 2-4 weeks post op. Given how good my arm feels, that seems reasonable. I’m starting to realize that my surgeon is really conservative, and told me at my first post-op (after I told him what my deadlift goal in 6 months was) that he doesn’t really know much about weightlifting. He said most of these injuries don’t actually come from weightlifting. Regardless, I want to be ambitious, but not stupid. Unfortunately, I’m not getting much guidance from surgeon. I was hoping someone else who’s been through this can give their thoughts.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Dec 26, 2021)

I'm 2 1/2 month post op
 cuff and bicep tear. Just doing band work now. He's telling me at 3 months can head back to the gym to start of REAL conservatively.
  I'm figuring realistically six months to be hitting any serious pounds again!!


----------



## BoilerPAC (Dec 26, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> I'm 2 1/2 month post op
> cuff and bicep tear. Just doing band work now. He's telling me at 3 months can head back to the gym to start of REAL conservatively.
> I'm figuring realistically six months to be hitting any serious pounds again!!


I told him at my initial appointment (pre-op) that I wanted to be back to over 400 lbs deadlifting in 6 months. He said that was reasonable, but then in recovery he told my wife “you have to tell him to stop lifting so heavy.”  When I told him I was confused by the conflicting the messages, that’s when he said he didn’t know anything about weightlifting. My only thought is that he was thinking of the weight that caused the injury (it was a rack pull, so it was a lot heavier). Either way, I want to be ambitious with this. I don’t want to just sit on this and make it take that much longer to get to not only being functional, but lifting seriously again.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 26, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> I'm 2 1/2 month post op
> cuff and bicep tear. Just doing band work now. He's telling me at 3 months can head back to the gym to start of REAL conservatively.
> I'm figuring realistically six months to be hitting any serious pounds again!!



I had my rotator cuff redone and my bicep tendon reattached September 11th and I’ve been doing band work and officially go to the gym back full throttle first week of January,I’m still sore and can’t do all movements but he says it Will Come With time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooh6369 (Dec 26, 2021)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I had my rotator cuff redone and my bicep tendon reattached September 11th and I’ve been doing band work and officially go to the gym back full throttle first week of January,I’m still sore and can’t do all movements but he says it Will Come With time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's funny I tore mine Sept 11..lol.
  I'll be closely behind you starting back again. Good luck on your comeback!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 28, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> That's funny I tore mine Sept 11..lol.
> I'll be closely behind you starting back again. Good luck on your comeback!!



You to man! Was yours painful after the surgery?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooh6369 (Dec 28, 2021)

Not to bad no real pain on bicep, just real tight. Now the shoulder still in pain


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 28, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Not to bad no real pain on bicep, just real tight. Now the shoulder still in pain



Mine is still sore when I stretch it alot my rotator cuff was torn all the way before he done surgery,was a mess and my bicep tendon was torn and looked like a bird nest in the picks so mine was a pretty rough surgery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beserker (Jan 7, 2022)

BoilerPAC said:


> Really glad I found this. I completely ruptured mine on 12/3. Had surgery on 12/13. Tomorrow will be two weeks post-op. I feel really good. Had minimal pain post-op, and have no pain now. I got my splint off and sutures out on 12/22. He put me in a hinge brace and locked it at 90 degrees. He said that he keeps everyone at 90 for 4 weeks. From what I’m reading, it seems like a lot of rehab protocols (and other people’s experiences) allow for starting to work on range of motion between 2-4 weeks post op. Given how good my arm feels, that seems reasonable. I’m starting to realize that my surgeon is really conservative, and told me at my first post-op (after I told him what my deadlift goal in 6 months was) that he doesn’t really know much about weightlifting. He said most of these injuries don’t actually come from weightlifting. Regardless, I want to be ambitious, but not stupid. Unfortunately, I’m not getting much guidance from surgeon. I was hoping someone else who’s been through this can give their thoughts.



90 degree lock for 4 weeks?  Yikes. Did you get an Endo Button?  Every Ortho seems to have different protocols. I ended up taking advice from my PT and Ortho, but managed my own rehab. 

I followed their ROM exercises and ditched the brace after week 3… which they tested me and started me at a 40 degree brace. By week 4 I had full recovery as far as ROM.  I basically did my own thing, if it hurt, I backed off.  My PT and Ortho didn’t like it, but I felt like I knew my body well enough to do this. They begrudgingly high fived me literally on week 4.  I cut their 16 week standard recovery to 4…  

Tendons take a long time to fully heal so I didn’t push meaningful  weight until early December.  I’m curling 40s again, goal is 75’s by July.


----------



## BoilerPAC (Jan 7, 2022)

Beserker said:


> 90 degree lock for 4 weeks?  Yikes. Did you get an Endo Button?  Every Ortho seems to have different protocols. I ended up taking advice from my PT and Ortho, but managed my own rehab.
> 
> I followed their ROM exercises and ditched the brace after week 3… which they tested me and started me at a 40 degree brace. By week 4 I had full recovery as far as ROM.  I basically did my own thing, if it hurt, I backed off.  My PT and Ortho didn’t like it, but I felt like I knew my body well enough to do this. They begrudgingly high fived me literally on week 4.  I cut their 16 week standard recovery to 4…
> 
> Tendons take a long time to fully heal so I didn’t push meaningful  weight until early December.  I’m curling 40s again, goal is 75’s by July.


I had a suture anchor repair. You’re right though, it seems like there is no consensus on how to fix it, how to handle the post op rehab, etc. Kind of annoying. My arm feels great. No pain at all. I’m about 3.5 weeks post op. I actually adjusted the brace so that it’s not locked, and moving between 70 degrees and full flexion. No pain or swelling with it. I’ve tested my passive range of motion and am able to get to 30 degrees before I feel any sort of tightness, no pain just slight tightness. I’m scheduled to for my next post op eval in 5 days, at which time he is going to fully unlock the brace and allow me to start working on full range of motion. I scheduled my first PT appointment that same day. Mostly just doing PT to have someone throttle me back if I’m pushing too fast (which I know I would probably do). 
It’s helpful to hear someone else’s experience to know he’s being as conservative as it sounds like to me. Knowing that, I’m gonna keep listening to my body and push it within reason.


----------



## Beserker (Jan 7, 2022)

Your type of repair is similar but I believe the endobutton is stronger and more suited for earlier ROM… that might be why the conservative approach your Ortho is taking.    Whatever you do, don’t tear those sutures.  Best of luck on the recovery!


----------



## BoilerPAC (Jan 9, 2022)

Beserker said:


> Your type of repair is similar but I believe the endobutton is stronger and more suited for earlier ROM… that might be why the conservative approach your Ortho is taking.    Whatever you do, don’t tear those sutures.  Best of luck on the recovery!


Did you notice a pinching or pressure type feeling in the back of your elbow (the olecranon) once you started to straighten it? I don’t really feel much tension or pulling at the bicep, but I notice this pinching feeling in the back of the elbow. I’m wondering if it’s due to elbow joint effusion, but I have no idea. It’s really hard to find many people with this injury, or places with much information about the recovery process and what to expect.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 9, 2022)

I am getting the left elbow, forearm and bicep strain I typically get if I strain it too much. Previous week’s train (week of NYE), trainer had me train back and biceps  were really sore and then I did arms the next day and noticed it sore. Last week, on Thursday, I felt it more strained along with shoulder rotator cuff soreness so yesterday’s rest really helped. Gonna let it rest by not doing arms this week. We’ll see if it subsides and goes away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

